Ask HN: Most Interesting conspiracy theories you have heard in last 4 months? - justforfunhere
======
eesmith
Now might not be the time to ask about conspiracy theories.

Let's see:

1) The US is an actual police state where the police have little check on
their power.

2) ACAB

3) A substantial fraction of the US population (> 1/3rd) supports white
supremacy.

4) "Guns rights activists" are more interested in their right to be able to
shoot black people than defending freedom, liberty, or Constitutional rights.

5) The current administration will do everything it can do to keep power,
including illegal and unconstitutional acts, which might include invalidating
the upcoming election.

6) A large enough fraction of the US police and military will support #5 that
it will be carried off.

Or were you thinking of something inconsequential like a hollow Earth?

